# Let see your unique deer mounts.....



## ALLBEEF (Nov 28, 2007)

I have several deer mounted - one with his head to the left - one to the right - a semi sneak - etc...... What are some different ways to mount a deers head - I am looking for something that is really different - and please no rabbits with horns or deer butts


----------



## Milkman (Nov 28, 2007)

I dont have any odd ones, just regular ones.

Woody has a deer head in his showroom that they mounted with wolf teeth and some wierd kind of  cat eyes that looks plum scary.

Maybe he will post a pic of that one.


----------



## turky93 (Nov 28, 2007)

consider a wall pedestal,or the flehmen pose.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.qualitytaxidermysupply.com/whitetaildeershoulderformsselection.html


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 28, 2007)

here is one that i liked that was unique. i want to do this to some other types of skulls too.


----------



## Robk (Nov 28, 2007)

how bout this one.


----------



## Son (Nov 28, 2007)

I mounted this eight point piebald with the hide going up behind a shoulder mount.









I like piebalds..


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 28, 2007)

son..how about another pick of all those racks you have....wow!


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Nov 28, 2007)

Son said:


> I mounted this eight point piebald with the hide going up behind a shoulder mount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IVE NEVER SEEN A MOUNT LIKE THAT, LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 29, 2007)

FERAL ONE said:


> here is one that i liked that was unique. i want to do this to some other types of skulls too.



whats on that skull? caramel?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 29, 2007)

JerkBait said:


> whats on that skull? caramel?



hammered copper , go get you a midnight snack


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 30, 2007)

Robk said:


> how bout this one.



AWESOME!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 30, 2007)

Robk said:


> how bout this one.



What did it taste like?


----------



## Snakeman (Nov 30, 2007)

I've never killed a unique deer.  How would you do that?

U 'neek up on it? 

The Snakeman


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2007)

Snakeman said:


> I've never killed a unique deer.  How would you do that?
> 
> U 'neek up on it?
> 
> The Snakeman


----------



## boomer (Nov 30, 2007)

Killed this guy last year Nov. 10


----------



## Robk (Nov 30, 2007)

I boil the caps to take the skin off.  I usually pull this one up to show that no how long you boil them antlers they just don't soften up enough to eat.

R


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 30, 2007)

Robk said:


> I boil the caps to take the skin off.  I usually pull this one up to show that no how long you boil them antlers they just don't soften up enough to eat.
> 
> R


----------



## pfharris1965 (Nov 30, 2007)

*...*

This is my Dad's from last year...an 8 pointer that had a narrow spread (14" or so), but nice tine length so he had him mounted grooming himself to highlight the tine length...


----------



## Son (Nov 30, 2007)

The piebald eightpoint once hung in a Walmart in Opelika Al. Somebody on the cleanup crew shot it up one night with a pellet gun, and cut the hide right under the neck. I repaired as best as i could, and removed all my mounts from that store asap. The store had aske me to hang some of my mounts to enhance their hunting/fishing dept, and to to advertise my taxidermy business. I didn't need anymore business than I had, but put the mounts in there anyway as a favor to the manager. The also shot up a flying turkey mount and ruined a nice big nine point buck.

Pictures of some of my racks in the old hunting camp.









One of my favorite bowhunting pictures, a doe I shot running at 25 yards. She fell within 15 yards of the shot.





My favorite buck with a bow, eightpoint, Citrus Co. Fl. 1975





Typical bowhunting shoots I used to have at my house, along with wild game cookouts.





Favorite hog with a bow, I call him Herman. Two deer also, on St Vincent Island Fl.





A pile





The rope collection





I turkey hunt too





Before anybody jumps to conclusions. I'm almost 66 years old and have hunted since I was nine. Have taken a lot of game in those years and hunted in five different states. I've donated antlers to boy scout troups and Native Americans.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow, Son, that's an impressive collection!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 30, 2007)

yep son your a sho' nuff' hunter bud 

nice collection


----------



## Son (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanx ya'll. As you probably already guessed. NO honey do's for me, I stay in the woods...


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Dec 1, 2007)

nice collection of trophys  son congrats.


----------



## pdog06 (Dec 1, 2007)

piebald doe i shot a few years ago.












9 pt  with good mass ( skinny at the base, but thick up top)


----------



## pfharris1965 (Dec 1, 2007)

*...*



pdog06 said:


> piebald doe i shot a few years ago.


 
Wow...that is one awesome mount right there...thanks for sharing...where did you kill her?  Details man...


----------



## pdog06 (Dec 1, 2007)

I killed it in s.e. Pa. on a small farm by my work. I'd seen her a few times and got pictures. I had seen piebalds before, but never while hunting, until this one. They look pretty strange walking thru the woods. It has a slight "hunchback" and a shorter snout. I think she was also deaf. My first shot ricochet off a tree branch and went high right, hitting her in the snout. It put a clean round hole thru her snout instead of a big blowout hole. The other deer with her ran off when I shot, but she just stood there like she didn't know why the others ran. She found out a few seconds later. It was a young deer and not very big, maybe 80 pounds.
 I had always told my wife that if I ever shot one I would do a full body mount, but I wasn't going to on this one because I shot the nose, and because it was very expensive! I came back from the taxidermist and told my wife I would just do the hide, and she made me go back out to the taxidermist and get the full body mount.We got it lying down so he could use some hair from the underside to repair the dime size piercing in its nose, but I think it turned out really good. So here it is, $1500 later.

I just wish I had Sons buck to go with it. That is a very cool mount also.

 mike


----------



## Son (Dec 2, 2007)

I've seen at least one piebald that was deaf, could walk right up to her from behind. That was on St Vincent Island in Fl. 
Few years back, used to manage a farm for hunting. There was an orphaned piebald doe that attached herself to me and would follow me around. I called her spot, don't know if she's still alive or not. 
I'm currently hunting a piebald buck that I got on the trail camera twice so far. They're usually runty, with short legs and an overbite.


----------



## pdog06 (Dec 2, 2007)

Mine had a round brown spot about 4 inches round, right about at the vitals area. looked almost like a bullseye. She never had a chance from day one. You cant see it from my pics cause it's on the other side, I'll see if I can get a good pic of it tonight, if it is visible.

Good luck huntin that piebald buck, lets see some pics of it.


----------



## JerkBait (Dec 3, 2007)

boomer said:


> Killed this guy last year Nov. 10



is it just me or does this deer look like the 200 class killed the other day by that guy whos in the gon this month????


----------



## Davexx1 (Dec 8, 2007)

I saw a very different but unique deer mount yesterday.  A taxidermist friend of mine had a nice one in his shop he had just finished and was about to deliver.

It was a big racked buck that had been taken with a bow.  The arrow that killed the buck was placed in the shoulder, just as the deer had been shot/hit.  The buck had his head twisted around and had the arrow shaft in his mouth as if he was trying to pull it out.

The mount was done exactly as the kill had been made.

I kind of like the pedastal mounts and may have my next one done in that fashion.  The good thing is you can move them around in the house without having to put screws/nails or such into the walls.

I have several shoulder mounts that I have mounted on the wall but down at waist high instead of high up on the wall.  Gives a little more realistic look to the deer and more like I remember seeing them in the woods.

Dave


----------

